# Tilt your head 90 degrees to the left



## autumnwillow (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## autumnwillow (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks good to me no matter what way its oriented!

I think Dave got me walked through how to properly alleviate the rotation issue.

It has to do with how your phone encodes the pictures with what orientation it was taken in and how it should be posted. The forum has trouble reading that coding, and sometimes it corrects it upon clicking the picture to view it while in the thread, other times it doesnt. 

Long short of it, hold your phone horizontal when taking pictures and it should be good to go when uploading in posts. Which way horizontally you ask? Well, mine i turn 90 degrees counter clockwise and it posts properly. Your mileage may vary.

Anyways, nice gold glamour shots!


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2017)

Gold looks great.


----------

